# Summit 14" Bandsaw Question



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm going to look at a Summit 14" bandsaw today after work. I have a few questions I'd like to get some feedback on before I go if I can. Anyone own one? Any issues with it, or is it a decently reliable machine? Also, anyone put a riser kit on one? And if so, what brand? I've heard of Grizzly kits being put on other saws. Now, I know this is no top of the line saw, but for what he's asking, it's definitely worth a look. Looks kinda like a Harbor Freight saw but grey instead of green. Made in China no doubt. Also, I've never owned a bandsaw before so anything on it I should check that would be a deal breaker? Thanks!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I understand that many Chinese tools lack quality but it looks about the same as the Harbor Freight saw which a number of people have gotten good results with, even if after some upgrades. And most other companies manufacture now in China too don't they?


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

I am not a band saw expert by any means but, I can cut and paste other peoples opinions like nobody 

"They're fairly simple machines, so it's not too complicated to examine them. Here are a few thoughts that come to mind:

Make sure the wheels are coplanar. Take a straightedge to test that it can rest across top and bottom of both wheels simultaneously.

Look for cracked tires. These can be replaced, but it would be an added cost, if necessary.

Look on the wheels for weights or signs that a little material was taken away. This indicates the wheels were balanced.

Examine the guide blocks. Are they worn excessively? Once again, easy to replace, but can add a few bucks.

Examine the guide bearings to assure they spin freeely.

Try the guide block height adjustment to make sure it's relatively easy to operate and nothing's frozen.

Does it have a tension quick-release? Is the tensioning knob easy to use or does your hand hit the cabinet?

What's power of the motor? Is the drive belt in good shape?

Does it have built-in dust collection?

Does it have a riser block installed?

Are there extra blades?

Are there any jigs, table, or fences included?"

Only thing I would add Matt, is have him run the saw and see that there is no excessive vibration.

Hope that helps a little.

btw - we have lost the battle to China, they own our collective tools.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

That does help quite a bit actually. Thanks AkBob.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Matt, 
Be sure and share what you decided. 
I have wanted to find a nice band saw myself, but can't decide what I want. 
Besides I really haven't had the extra money for any new machines. 
Good luck.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Bob hit all the points to look for on a bandsaw. Be sure to run it and try to cut a straight line on it and make sure it does not vibrate a bunch. Vibration could be expensive to fix.

I don't know what they are asking but the Grizzly Ultimate14" band saw is a great machine for the money. I bought one about 10 years ago and they were $325 now they are $425- I love it. It came with a fence that has a English scale on it and it cuts right on the money. I had never used a fence on a bandsaw and was quite impressed. I made a 6" riser so it now has a 12" high throat and re-saws real nice too.

I don't know about Summit, but Harbor Freight has some good tools for the money. Sometimes thsy have to be tweaked to work the way you would like, but it is doable in most cases.

Let us know what you decide and post a picture if you buy it!....Thanks, Jim


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

If this your run of the mill 14" saw it will be a Delta knock off, same basic style and layout. Take a close look at the trunnions, where the table mounts to the saw. They will most likely be pot metal and are prone to breakage. Also look at the tensioning mechanism, also pot metal. Tires should be good, if rubber no cracks, flakes and a decent crown. Vibration is also another issue. A link belt may or may not be of any help. Check the guides as well, should not be chewed up and the thrust bearing should spin freely. If anything does not look right walk away.


----------



## MikeGo (Jul 19, 2011)

Many things made in china look just like the good one`s , but they don`t know how to temper steel.At my work to save money they started getting part`s from china ( all Junk) they could not handel the stress in our presses or turns.


----------



## rcs47 (Oct 31, 2009)

Matt,

I might be a little late for you.

I have a Summit 14" bandsaw I got from Post Tool (remember them) in '87. I've added a Grizzly riser and Carter guides (I'm sure someone is thinking lipstick on a pig right now).

I have resawn 8" & 10" qswo. It was slow, and LOUD, but I got through the stock I needed. I've cut some smaller veneer without any problem. But I don't want to do a lot of resawing with this machine. It doesn't have enough power.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I went and looked at the bandsaw yesterday after work. It's older and needed a good cleaning and new tires and some aesthetic attention, but it was still too good a deal to pass up. The guy was asking $50 for it so I offered him $40 and he took it right away. I think he just wanted it gone. Motor still runs good and bearings seemed ok. One thing I did notice though, with it being an older saw (1987), is that it didn't have a dust collection port. Guess I'll have to rig something up to it. Anyway, thanks again and I'll try and remember to post some pics once I get it cleaned up.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome find for 40 bucks Matt! Heck, that's the price of a burger and coke here. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I figure the motor and metal alone is worth that. Might as well take the chance on it. Plus I think cleaning it up and making some upgrades will familiarize me more with the bandsaw and provide me some good knowledge for when I can afford a better one.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Posted some pics of the Bandsaw I scored off of Craigslist in a blog here if anyone wants to check them out. Still need to do some cleaning and upgrade a few things.


----------

